# تركيبه معجون بلاستيك مائي



## Lithium ion (29 سبتمبر 2011)

:59:تركيبه معجون بلاستيك وسنوالي شرح خطوات التشغيل ولاتنسونا من الدعاء

water 22.80
Biocide 0.20
thickner 0.40
ammonia 0.20
CaCO3 70.00
Homo polymer 5.25
Water 1.15
100.00​
سنقوم بتوضيح نوعيات المتخن والسبيداج CaCO3 و الرزين Homo polymer فيما بعد :73:


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ا*لسلام عليكم 
ماهو سبب طفو الماء على سطح المعجونه بعد يو م او اثنين من التصنيع

ونرجوا ذكر اى مواد بديله فى التركيبه وتكون ارخص فى الثمن*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم الله يعطيك العافية وهل يمكن ذكر استخدامات هذه المادة لتعميم الفائدة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## Lithium ion (2 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد طاهر ابو الغي قال:


> ا*لسلام عليكم
> ماهو سبب طفو الماء على سطح المعجونه بعد يو م او اثنين من التصنيع
> 
> ونرجوا ذكر اى مواد بديله فى التركيبه وتكون ارخص فى الثمن*




ممكن يكون السبب هو نسبه المتخن (thickener) المستخدم ونوعيته
وبالتالي ضعف كفاءته تودي الي حدوث مايسمي بالترقيد او الترسيب
:73:


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير

ونرجوا من حضرتك بيان مفصل بالمواد المستخدمه وافضل النوعيات

ولكم جزيل الشكر
محمد طاهر ابو الغيط


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بس عايز اعرف حاجه

اولا بعد التحية لجميع الاعضاء انا الاحظ ان اى عضو بيكتب موضوع يكل بعد كدا هنوضح او فيما بعد

طيب ماتكتب موضوع كامل ومفصل بحيث لما نشوفوا ناخد المعلومه كاملة

دا يدل على 

اما حضرتك مش عارف التفاصيل 

او حضرتك مش فاضي تكتب الموضوع 

وشكرا


----------



## Lithium ion (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*خطوات تحضير المعجون*

1- ناخذ 3\4 كيه المياه حوالي 17 كجم
2- نضيف المتخن (thickener) والماده الحافظه (biocide)
3- نقلب لمده 10 دقائق داخل العجان او الخلاط حتي يذوب المتخن
4- نضيف الامونيا لرفع درجه القاعديه وتنشيط المتخن وتكوين الجل اللازم لميه ضرب كربونات الكالسيوم
5- نبدأ إضافه كربونات الكالسيوم تدريجيا مع التقليب المستمر عل سرعه متوسطه لمده 3\4ساعه
6- نضيف الماده الرابطه (الرزين) مع التقليب المستمر 
7- نضيف باقي المياه لضبط اللزوجه

قد تحتاج المعجونه الناتجه لماده ملدنه لتسهيل تطبيقها حسب نوعيه الماده الرابطه 
ايضا من الممكن استخدام ماده مشتته لتسهيل تكوين المعجونه حسب نوعيه كربونات الكالسيوم 
اخيرا هذا ليس اخر الموضوع وشكرا لمروركم جميعا حتي من انتقدونا
:67::67::67::67::67::67:​:7:


----------



## Lithium ion (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ابو يوسف قال:


> انا بس عايز اعرف حاجه
> 
> اولا بعد التحية لجميع الاعضاء انا الاحظ ان اى عضو بيكتب موضوع يكل بعد كدا هنوضح او فيما بعد
> 
> ...


:78:​


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى الحبيب اولا شكرا على الموضوع الرائع

ثانيا اخى الحبيب انا لاانتقدك ولكن حينما ارى موضوعا شيقا بنتمنى ان اعرف تفاصيله حتلى ااخذه المعلومه كاملة حتى استفيد وايضا عندما يجزأ الموضوع الى عدة اجزاء من الاحتمال القوي ان اي عضو ينسى ان يتابعه فهكذا لم يستفد منه
والفكرة الاساسية لاى عضو يكتب موضوع هو الاستفادة للاخرين حتى يبارك الله في عملة

وشكرا


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ا*لسلام عليكم  جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
من فضلك هل هناك مواد اضافيه تعمل على سهولة سحب المعجونه على الحائط 

وما هو سبب جفاف المعجونه على الحائط اثناء السحب فى السكينه الثالثه*


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ا*لسلام عليكم  جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
من فضلك هل هناك مواد اضافيه تعمل على سهولة سحب المعجونه على الحائط 

وما هو سبب جفاف المعجونه على الحائط اثناء السحب فى السكينه الثالثه*


----------



## Lithium ion (6 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد طاهر ابو الغي قال:


> ا*لسلام عليكم  جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
> من فضلك هل هناك مواد اضافيه تعمل على سهولة سحب المعجونه على الحائط
> 
> وما هو سبب جفاف المعجونه على الحائط اثناء السحب فى السكينه الثالثه*



السلام عليكم
لتسهيل سحب المعجون يمكن اضافه احد المواد الاتيه بنسبه 0.1% للتركيبه
زيت برافين
تكسابون 
داي فينيل فثالات dpp

اما حفاف المعجونه في السكينه التانيه يكون بسبب التخفيف او وجود بودر بقايا الصنفره علي السطح اي انه يجب تنظيف السطح جيدا بعد الصنفره من البودر والاتربه

والاصح في التطبيق هو سكينتان ثم وجه بطانه ثم تليقط السطح من اي ثغرات
:1:


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم 

شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

وفى الانتظار لنستفيد من المزيد من علمك فى هذا المجال
محمد طاهر ابو الغيط


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

هل ماده استرين اكرليك تعتبر من المواد الرابطه 

ونريد معرفه تركيب البلاستيك المائى 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

سنقوم بتوضيح نوعيات المتخن والسبيداج CaCO3 و الرزين Homo polymer فيما بعد :73:[/QUOTE]

فى انتظار ياباشا استكمال الموضوع والردعلى استفسارنا حول ماده سترين اكليرليك:16::16:
:16::16::16::16:


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله في جهودكم
اللع يعطيكم العافية


----------



## Lithium ion (15 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد طاهر ابو الغي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل ماده استرين اكرليك تعتبر من المواد الرابطه
> 
> ...



*استاذنا \ محمد طاهر
الاستيرين اكريليك هو من افضل المواد الرابطه لانه قائم علميا علي انه كوبوليمر من الاستيرين والاكريليك
البعض يفضل استخدامه في المعجون بديلا عن الهوموبليمر وبالاخص في المعجونه الخارجيه حيث انه يزيد من قوه تحمل المعجونه للعوامل الجويه
بالنسبه للبلاستيك المائي اسمح لي بالرد في موضوع منفصل بالمنتدي 
اسف للتاخر في الرد*
:16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16:​


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ا*لسلام عليكم *
اخى العزيز انا بصراحه شديده عاجز عن الشكر وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز 
Lithium ion
هل تؤثر سرعة خلاطة المعجون على نسبة مزج المكونات وما هى السرعه المناسبه للخلاطه
وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك


----------



## Lithium ion (8 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد طاهر ابو الغي قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> lithium ion
> هل تؤثر سرعة خلاطة المعجون على نسبة مزج المكونات وما هى السرعه المناسبه للخلاطه
> وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك



*سرعه الخلاط يجب ان تكون متوسطه في حاله المعجون والافضل هو استخدام العجانه لعمل المعجون​*:73::73::73::73::73:​


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

سنقوم بتوضيح نوعيات المتخن والسبيداج CaCO3 و الرزين Homo polymer فيما بعد 

الاخ العذيذ lithium ion السلام عليكم كنت حضرتك وعدتنا بتوضيح نوعيات المواد المستخدمه والمتجانس منها للوصول الى افضل النتائج فى المنتج النهائى


----------



## دعيج (3 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير , ,


----------



## hussein2020 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي ما قدمت وارجو المزيد حتي نثري هذا المنتدي الرائع
السلام عليكم


----------



## qazqaz (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الحبيب جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات القيمة واريد ان اعرف ماهي المواد الملدنة وماهي المواد المشتتة وافضل مادة حافظة للمعجون والبويات المائية عموما


----------



## رسلان ابوليل (5 يناير 2012)

الاخ العزيز Lithium ion 
هل هذه تركيبة المعجونة الخاصة بالجدران ام المعجونة الخاصة بشبابييك الالمنيوم(الانبوب) لاننى بالاردن نسمي الاخيرة معجونة بلاستك ،ولك جزيل الشكر على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## Lithium ion (5 يناير 2012)

رسلان ابوليل قال:


> الاخ العزيز lithium ion
> هل هذه تركيبة المعجونة الخاصة بالجدران ام المعجونة الخاصة بشبابييك الالمنيوم(الانبوب) لاننى بالاردن نسمي الاخيرة معجونة بلاستك ،ولك جزيل الشكر على الموضوع الشيق



ده معجونه بلاستيك للجدران داخلي وخارجي


----------



## Lithium ion (5 يناير 2012)

qazqaz قال:


> اخي الحبيب جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات القيمة واريد ان اعرف ماهي المواد الملدنة وماهي المواد المشتتة وافضل مادة حافظة للمعجون والبويات المائية عموما



المواد الملدنه هي مواد تحافظ علي طرواه ولدونه الغراء المستخدم بالمعجون وتسهل من عمليع التطبيق والاكثر شيوعا هو داي اوكتيل فثالات (DOP)

المواد المشتته هي مواد تعمل علي تشتيت البودر من كربونات كالسيوم خلافه لتسهيل عمليه الطحن وتوفير النعومه والثبات اللازمين للتركيبه

المواد الحافظه افضلها Mergal K14 & Biopol F13


----------



## qazqaz (8 يناير 2012)

اخي lithium ion أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجزيك خير الجزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
على ايجابيتك وحبك نفع الاخرين بعلمك وا ود ان اعرف مثالا للمواد المشتتة في البويات المائية وهل التايلوز مادة مشتتة وما هي وظيفة ال هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم و السيلكات الومنيوم في البويات المائية


----------



## Abu Laith (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Lithium ion (8 يناير 2012)

qazqaz قال:


> اخي lithium ion أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجزيك خير الجزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> على ايجابيتك وحبك نفع الاخرين بعلمك وا ود ان اعرف مثالا للمواد المشتتة في البويات المائية وهل التايلوز مادة مشتتة وما هي وظيفة ال هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم و السيلكات الومنيوم في البويات المائية


*
شكرا لك
الماده المشتته مثل ال دسبكس من انتاج سيبا (Dispex from CIBA)
التايلوز هو المتخن او السيكنر الذي يكون القوام اللازم للمعجون ويسهل من ارتباط البودر بالماده الرابطه (الرزين)
سليكات الالومنيوم ن المواد المالئه للدهانات المائيه مثل التللك والسبيداج وهي اعلي جوده من التللك واغلي سعرا وتعطي مايسمي يالتغطيه الوهميه التي تنكشف بعد حفاف طبقه الدهان
الهيكساميتا فوسفات من المواد المضبطه للقاعديه وتعمل كوسط متعادل لتحسين تميع الدهان بالنسبه للحوائط الاسمنتيه ذات القاعديه (حسب معلوماتي)*


----------



## qazqaz (18 يناير 2012)

Gazakom 

* .... **Allaho*  

Khairaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (17 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم *

*ما سر تسريب المعجونه للماء وهل الغراء الابيض يمكن استخدامه كماده رابطه*


----------



## qazqaz (19 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=287356&page=4#ixzz1mqpZBBCy


*السلام عليكم 

ما سر تسريب المعجونه للماء وهل الغراء الابيض يمكن استخدامه كماده رابطه*​


*وعلبكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. الغراء الابيض يمكن استخدامه كمادة رابطة والافضل طبعا استخدام الpva او استرين اكريلك اما الجزء الاول من السؤال فيجب توضيحه اكثر..*


----------



## Deep inside (27 مارس 2012)

اولا شكرا لحضرتك على المجهود الرائع ده​ ثانيا انا عندي استفسار .. استخدام الامونيا هنا كمذيب ولا مجرد ضبط القاعدية وهل ممكن استبدالها بحاجة تانية باعتبار ان الامونيا رائحتها نفاذه جدا ومش مستحبة في المنتج​ واية رأي حضرتك في استخدام الجليكول ولو عايزة اضيف نسبة من اكسيد التيتانيوم والتلك للمنتج اية النسب الي ممكن احطها واية رأيك في استخدام سليكات البوتاسيوم​ وكنت عايزة اسأل حضرتك على تركيبة الجرافياتو لو عندك فكرة عنها​ اسفه استفساراتي كتير بس انا ببحث في الموضوع ده بقالي فترة ومفيش حد ساعدني او افادني بحاجه​


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (27 مارس 2012)

*رياض*

*ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## Lithium ion (27 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
اسف للتاخير
بالنسبه لموضوع الامونيا هي ليست كمذيب ولكنها لضبط درجه الحموضه وتنشيط المتخن السليلوزي يمكنك استبدالها باي امين ويفضل التراي ايثانول امين ولكنها تبقي الارخص والاكثر تداولا
بالنسبه للجليكول يصلح استخدامه كماده ملدنه وان كان البعض يفضل استخدام ال dop داي اوكتيل فثالات وا بعض الزيوت العطريه الخفيفه
بالنسبه للتيانيوم والتللك اضافتهم سترفع من كفاءه وسعر المعجون وهم غير مهمين للاقتصادي وقد تضاف نسبه من التيتانيوم لبعض المعاجين
سليكات البوتاسيوم لاأدري لها استخدام
الجرافياتو تركيباته تشبه لحد كبير تركيبه المعجون ولكن يضاف لها بعض الرمال ذات الاقطار المختلفه بالاضافه للون المطلوب

*


----------



## Deep inside (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا للرد​ جزاك الله خيرا​ بعد اذنك عندي استفسار تاني .. انا جربت التركيبة اللي حضرتك قولت عليها بس باستبدال التايلوز بسكنر تاني واستخدمت كربونات كالسيوم 50 ميكرون .. كانت النتيجه ان المعجون مسك في القلاب واضطريت ازود نسبة المية .. ال workability بتاعته كانت كويسة​ كنت عايزة اعرف اذا كان ده منتج موجود في السوق المصري او اذا كان في منتجات مشابهة ليه؟ ولو حبيت ازود جودة المنتج ده ممكن يأثر على التداول في السوق المصري باعتبار ان الارخص هو اللي بيمشي في السوق​ ولو حضرتك تعرف حاجة عن تداول الجرافياتو في السوق المصري البودر او الجاهز اكون شاكرة ليك​ واسفة مرة تانية لكثرة الاستفسارات​


----------



## Lithium ion (28 مارس 2012)

Deep inside قال:


> شكرا للرد​ جزاك الله خيرا​ بعد اذنك عندي استفسار تاني .. انا جربت التركيبة اللي حضرتك قولت عليها بس باستبدال التايلوز بسكنر تاني واستخدمت كربونات كالسيوم 50 ميكرون .. كانت النتيجه ان المعجون مسك في القلاب واضطريت ازود نسبة المية .. ال workability بتاعته كانت كويسة​ كنت عايزة اعرف اذا كان ده منتج موجود في السوق المصري او اذا كان في منتجات مشابهة ليه؟ ولو حبيت ازود جودة المنتج ده ممكن يأثر على التداول في السوق المصري باعتبار ان الارخص هو اللي بيمشي في السوق​ ولو حضرتك تعرف حاجة عن تداول الجرافياتو في السوق المصري البودر او الجاهز اكون شاكرة ليك​ واسفة مرة تانية لكثرة الاستفسارات​



*اولا تاكدي من تطابق اللزوجه الناتجه من السيكنر المستخدم لتلك من التايلوز المقترح
تانيا حاولي تستخدمي نعومات مختلفه من كربونات الكالسيوم ربما اقل نعومه يناسب ظروف التشغيل عندك
ثالثا الافضل لتحضير المعجونه استخدام عجانه مثل تلك المستخدمه بالانتاج والاقرب لها عجانه المنزل التي بالطبع تجيدين استخدامها
رابعا ليس من الصالح ان اصرح بان التركيبه موجوده بالسوق العربي باي البلدان لانها تخص منتجها ولكن بامكانك تحديد سعر التركيبه ومقارنتها بالمنفاس والتحرك حولها
موضوع الجرافيتو سامحيني فيه لان معلوماتي قاصره فيه واكون سعيدا لو تبادلنا المعلومات فيه من خلال الايميل
شكرا لردك واهتمامك بالتركيبه*


----------



## Deep inside (31 مارس 2012)

شكرا للمساعدة واسفة اني أسئلتي كتير .. انا سألت اذا كان المنتج ده موجود في السوق لأني بس بفكر اعمله كمنتج عندي ومش عايزة يبقى في سوء فهم لوجود المنتج او ان حد يعتبرة سرقه زي ما بيقولوا 
ثانيا: انا جربته على جهاز اختبار عندي في المعمل والقلاب بس اللي بيختلف في العجانه اللي في الانتاج بس هحاول اجربة على عجانة تانية
ثالثا: انا بحاول اجمع معلومات عن الجرافياتو وهبعت لحضرتك ايميلي ع الهوت ميل لأني بحاول ع الياهو ومش عارفه ابعت لحضرتك او اضيفك وان شاء الله يكون فيه تعاون بينا
وشكرا للمساعده


----------



## Lithium ion (1 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا لردك
اعلمي انه لايمكن لاحد ان يجزم بان اي منتج هو نفس تركيبه منتج لشركه اخري وذلك لان لكل شركه مصدر خاماتها وطريقه تشغليها الخاصه بها التي لن تسمح حتي لوتكررت الخامات والتركيبه بان يتطابق كلا المنتجان
الشئ الوحيد الذي يمكن ان يقول بان هناك تطابق هو كفاءه المنتج
شكرا لتعاونك*


----------



## عيدعبدالغنى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الافاده العظيمه وعلى المواضيع الاكثر من رائعه :63:


----------



## حبيبتى دائما (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى اشد الاحتياج لطلبى*

اخى الحبيب جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك العظيم

ولكن اتمنى من حضرتك ان تقيدني في مشكلتي هذه 
لاحتياجي الشديد لها 
وهى انى لدى منتج معجون بودر وطريقة تشغيلها يعادل فى فرده اى معجون اخر فى السوق وكفائتة عالية جدا
ولكن عيبة انه لا يمكن ان يصمد بعد خلطة بالماء اكثر من ساعتين
طلبي اريد اضافة أي مواد تساعد على تطويل المعجون بعد خلطة بالماء لمدة لوقت اكبر 
حتى تكون مثلها مثل المعجون العادى
بمعنى اخر اريد رفع القدرة التخزينية للمادة (المعجونة)


----------



## medo3d (21 فبراير 2013)

*رد: فى اشد الاحتياج لطلبى*



حبيبتى دائما قال:


> اخى الحبيب جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك العظيم
> 
> ولكن اتمنى من حضرتك ان تقيدني في مشكلتي هذه
> لاحتياجي الشديد لها
> ...



من صفات المعاجين البودرة انها ليست مثل الاكريليك لعدم احتوائها على ريزينات وبوليمرز تخليها تقعد فترة طويلة 
ده غير انك لو وضعت عليها المواد المؤخرة للتصلب هتأثر على قوتها 
ورغم ذلك هقولك على مادتين هما حمض الطرطريك وحمض الستريك


----------



## حبيبتى دائما (2 مارس 2013)

*رد: فى اشد الاحتياج لطلبى*

جزاك الله كل خيرا

طب ممكن اعرف هيا لية الاكريليك او المياه اى كان اسمه
بيطفح فوق المعجون بكمية كبيرة


----------



## obada abu kenan (14 أبريل 2013)

*رد: فى اشد الاحتياج لطلبى*

يعطيك العافية


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مايز87 (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## خالد ابوزمان (12 يونيو 2013)

جميل شكرا لك


----------



## zizoamr36 (13 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمرو (31 يوليو 2013)

اخى العزيز السلام عليكم انا فى صدد انشاء مشروع صغير لتصنيع معجون بلاستيك جاهز وأود معرفة التركيبة والمواد الازمة للمعجون بالتفصيل والنسب المطلوبه والاسماء الشائعة لهذه المواد انا فى اشد الحاجة لهذه المعلومات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شداد عليلو (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## عمرو (18 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اعرف ان هل الزنك يعتبر من المواد المشتته التى تساعد على النعومه فى المعجون
الى جانب قدرته على التبض و ما هى كميته المناسبه فى الخلطه


----------



## عمرو (21 مايو 2014)

اخوانى ارجو الرد على جزئية الزنك 
هل يعتبر من الماد المشتتة ام لا ؟
ولكم الشكر..


----------



## Lithium ion (31 مايو 2014)

لفتره من الزمن كان الزنك يصنف ضمن الماد المبيضه الاسايه في تركيبات الدهانات التي تعمل علي زياده التغطيه لكن اصناف التيتانيوم المتعدده طغت عليه
الزنك ليس من المواد المشتته 
اسف لتاخر الرد


----------



## عمرو (31 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومه


----------



## عمرو (16 يونيو 2014)

هل زيادة المتخن أو السكنر لها تأسير ضار على المعجون ؟ مع العلم بتسبيت كميه الماء وباقى الماد

نرجو الرد .ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## عمرو (18 يونيو 2014)

وممكن لو سمحتوا حد يقترح على نوعية سكنر معين مناسب للمعجون وبلد منشأه وسعر الكيلو فيه اد ايه؟
لانى استخدمت نوعيتين بس الظاهر ان فيهم مشكل مع العجون حيث ان الكميه البسيطه منه بتتقل قوام المعجون


----------



## Lithium ion (24 يونيو 2014)

زياده نسبه المتخن ستعمل عليرفع اللزوجه مما قد يعيق التطبيق للمعجون ويجعله لزج جدا بالنسبه للعامل وذلك سيتطلب منه بذل جهد مضاعف لفرد المعجون

اعتقد ان السيكنر ال 30,000 من الافضل كبدايه وممكن استخدام ماهو اعلي منه


----------



## medo16116 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

رجاء المساعدة بكميات وخامات البويات فلفت سواحلي شمواه استيكو للاهميه


----------



## aymanaldokh (3 سبتمبر 2014)

شكر لك كثير انا راح اجرب الخلطه وراح احكيلك شو بصير معي


----------



## Lithium ion (11 سبتمبر 2014)

aymanaldokh قال:


> شكر لك كثير انا راح اجرب الخلطه وراح احكيلك شو بصير معي


وأنا في إنتظار ردك


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## aymanaldokh (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شكر لك كثييييير


----------



## عمرو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن اعرف التكسانول افضل للمعجون ولا الجيليكول (كميائيا وعمليا)اقصد من ناحيه التطبيق العملى للمنتج على الحائط


----------



## عمرو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

هل هناك طريقة لاختبار سرعة امتصاص الكربونات للزيوت والسوائل غير المعامل


----------



## dr tarek (24 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع و المشاركات


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

الله يجزيكن الخير بدي تركيبة معجونة الستوكو أرجوكن


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

أفيدوني بتركيبة معجونة الستوكو


----------



## ابومازن1 (3 ديسمبر 2017)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب يكون المانع خير ياريت لا تحرمنا من موضوعاتك المهمه والمفيدة وبارك الله لك في رزقك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## abderrazzaksaadane (18 يناير 2018)

اسلام عليكم الاخوة الاعزاء انا محتاج تركيبة بلاستك مط متوسط الجودة وشكرا


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (8 مارس 2018)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------

